# Silver Lake



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good jefr!

Ya gotta love a loaded down pickup truck too.
Thanks for sharing

peace
mike


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good...blame it on the judges..that's what I do...


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrat's bro!! We missed you again this weekend, did see your truck but never hooked up. Got a 3rd in pork but bombed with the rest, 15th overall so not to bad, look at your scores, all over the board, had to pull folks off the street cause they were short so dan't take this one to heart, congrat's again and hopefully get to meet ya one of these day's


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2007)

You two didn't want to report on the contest??!!!  How dare you both!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 17, 2007)

I think even see the kitchen sink loaded on that truck.  8) 

Pics look good to me.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You two didn't want to report on the contest??!!!  How dare you both!


Sorry BOSS, saw your post as i was heading out Thur. nite, will be glad to try it next month in Illinois...... 8)


----------

